# Self-healing electronics could work longer and reduce waste



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Self-healing electronics could work longer and reduce waste.



> *When one tiny circuit within an integrated chip cracks or fails, the whole chip  or even the whole device  is a loss. But what if it could fix itself, and fix itself so fast that the user never knew there was a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

